# Best type of dairy thermometer?



## farmergirl

I have looked online at the various dairy thermometer options and am at a loss as to which one to buy. Do I want one that floats or clamps to the side of the boiling pot? Should I just buy an inexpensive one or is it worth a $40 investment for the long run? Help!


----------



## BlueHeronFarm

I would highly recommend analog (dial) and not digital. I have blown through 2 digital models...not happy. I am searching for a nice, large faced analog with a clip - to clip to the side of the pot. Haven't found one yet, so am still using a smaller one that I have to hold. (which was a chep model, but works well, aside from my having to hold it.)


----------



## farmergirl

I was thinking that the digital would be a bad idea, since the batteries will eventually need to be replaced, and digital stuff tends to fail in time. I saw a dairy thermometer like what you describe here:

https://www.caprinesupply.com/shop/...8&ps_session=7b3ccc0ee1309a88c4a9f0ef73d25b76

Is $20 a decent price?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

http://www.homebrewery.com/beer/beer-thermometers.shtml

I luckily have this place right around the corner from me...
You'd never really imagine how many things are used in brewing and cheese making. Not too sure about the shipping but it seems to be a nicer tool..the stem is longer and it's 1/2 as expensive.I have a couple of em...I'm happy with their quality.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm

$20 sounds alright - a little pricey for an analog, but not obscene. I love the brew supply idea-- I am going to "the city" today - may have to stop at the home brew store.


----------



## Liese

Anybody use a floating thermometer? I get tired of washing mine between temp taking.


----------



## goatsareus

Liese said:


> Anybody use a floating thermometer? I get tired of washing mine between temp taking.


I have used the same floating thermometer for neigh on 30 years. I leave it in the milk/cheese/yogurt the whole time. No need to remove it until the end.


----------



## Liese

goatsareus said:


> I have used the same floating thermometer for neigh on 30 years. I leave it in the milk/cheese/yogurt the whole time. No need to remove it until the end.


Thanks.


----------

